# Offshore Venice La includes number 2 gulf record yft



## Capteddie (Oct 15, 2007)

\Well the last few weeks have been very interesting out of venice with lots of outstanding fishing and a few outstanding fish. Ill start out with the story of the 200 pounders caught although thats not the beginning of the awesome fishing we have been having. I took Ronnie Herzog and his sons out on tues march 12. On the first drift we made we caught 4 yellowfin. During the drift we tripled up. Ronnie hooked up first and then his sons did. One of his sons put a 70 pound yf in the boat first then the other one got a hammerhead to the boat. At that point I decided to go chase down Ronnies fish. This fish was a butt kicker. After am hour or so ronnie and his son gave out and I got on the rod. Thirty minutes later Capthoop stuck the gaff in a big yf. I knew it was pretty decent but not sure how big. After that we went around and tried to catch ajs with no luck. I had sent out capt Mike Pittman on a trip the same day and he called me on the radio and said he had landed one he thought was bigger then mine. 

I got back to the dock and weighed in mine at 207. Capt Mike was sure his was bigger so I stuck around to see how big it was. He pulled into the dock and pulled his fish out and I knew it was bigger then mine. We put it up on the scale and it weighed in at 237.8 which will make it the number two yf caught in the gulf. Made me quite happy as I am in the process of buying Mike a boat to run for me as a second boat.




























Other then that the two week period was overall stellar for fishing with plenty of tuna and some big ones coming to the dock. Some wahoo also bit the dust as well.

The wahoo bite was hit or miss although we did snag a 82 pounder on a rapala xrap about 6 miles offshore on the last day I fished.

The shrimpboat bite was off the hook for a few days with mostly jumbo blackfin tuna and a few yf showing up. I made a 4 hour drift one day off a shrimpboat and had hundreds of blackfins underneath my boat and we kept 30 and released about 20 more. 

Another highlight of the trip were a pair of 150 plus yf caught on torsas. One was on the chunk and we finished him in about 30 minutes the more surprizing one was caught on a rapala xrap and weighed in at 155 pounds and took about 40 minutes


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Damn!!!!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

dang.






.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Dang that's a lot of TASTY fish great work


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Man that is one stud tuna.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome to the "dub tub club!" Glad you finally got your 200 pounder. I remember you "calling it" a few weeks ago. Couldn't have happened to a better guy. See you this weekend.


----------



## CAPEHORN 31 (Jan 13, 2011)

Awesome fish and great pics!


----------



## Tom Pace (Jun 4, 2008)

jeeeeeez...


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Very cool! Nice to know that the gulf and the tuna are thriving!! Thanks for posting. :thumbup:


----------



## stringle (Oct 3, 2007)

Way to go Eddie!! 
Vic


----------



## Justin B (Apr 4, 2011)

Hell of a tuna yall got!


----------



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

Biguns!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Great job guys.....


----------

